# What to do with an upstairs closet!?



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

You could store some of my extra junk in it.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

I'd totally turn that into a built in bookcase, decorative towel shelf (if near bathroom), or display shelf. White panel on the top with lights, and glass shelves would make that hall look way bigger too.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

If that's the only linen closet it would probably be good to leave at least some portion as that is what the general real-estate market desires. In the middle of a tight hallway is not usually a destination spot so capturing the floor space there would probably be odd, especially with the header still in place. If you just put book shelves or an aquarium its still essentially the same closet just without the bifold doors. Depending on layout you could enlarge an adjacent room or make a shallow closet a walk-in. Keep in mind closet walls are good places to hide pipes traveling through to the roof.


----------



## Micaella (Apr 23, 2020)

We have a similar closet, we store seasonal things there.


----------



## Curban (May 7, 2020)

Take the doors off and convert it to a bookshelf. Buy some nice pre-cut pine and oil it in a shade you like. Can also buy thin pine plywood for the back to make it match.


----------



## Madcam516 (Jul 15, 2020)

A little late to the conversation, but I like the idea of a mini library/reading nook area... if that is something you would enjoy.


----------

